# Thoughts on the New Canon 6D



## AKfreak (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey I was wondering what you folks think of the new Canon 6D. I sold my 7D and now shoot the 5D mk III. The 6D will most likely become my back up camera. What do you folks think of the new Full Frame Offering from Canon?


----------



## Gary Gray (Oct 26, 2012)

Canon has finally made an entry level full frame body.  Performance wise, I can't think of a reason I'd want one over a 5D MKIII, but I'm sure the image quality will be good.  Since I've been shooting with the 1Ds Mk II for many years now, I won't be buying a 6D.  I do have a 7D, which is a very nice body and an excellent backup.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2012)

I think that the APS-C sensors are going to be disappearing from DSLRs. The 6D and Nikon's D600 are and indication of that.  As for opinions, I think the 6D is too new to get more than "I have one and I like it." Or "I looked at one and did not like it."  responses.


----------



## hassiman (Dec 13, 2012)

The 6D is a great camera.  I was going to get one but opted instead for the Nikon D600 due to it's high dynamic Range>  I hardly ever shoot higher than IOS 1600 and I love the D600 DR.  It is like having one shot HDR.  No joke.


----------



## AKfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

hassiman said:


> The 6D is a great camera.  I was going to get one but opted instead for the Nikon D600 due to it's high dynamic Range>  I hardly ever shoot higher than IOS 1600 and I love the D600 DR.  It is like having one shot HDR.  No joke.


I am from Missouri the "Show Me State", so show me,


----------

